# Mice getting in



## donmurray (Mar 19, 2008)

OK, I didn't do a search first because I would be surpirsed if anyone has posted this one. Our 2003 3.5 has a problem with mice getting inside. The little critters get in and then die and stink up the car. A bigger concern is that the mice activity attracts our local rat snakes, and one will get in the cabin. Big panic problem if the snake appears while driving. I'm not kidding on this. I've already had a snake get in the shop because it was somewhere under the Altima when I pulled the car inside, and we've had snakes lurk under/in other cars waiting for mice to appear. It's difficult to check much behind the engine or underneath. Anyone have any idea where there would be a small hole that needs to be plugged?


----------



## Griffin (Nov 20, 2004)

hmm i dont think plugging a hole will help. mice can fit through a hole that's the size of an eraserhead. their bones are very flexible.


----------

